# النور الإلهي المقدس



## ma7aba (22 أبريل 2006)

*النور الإلهي المقدس*

تقوم قناة نور سات وقناة التليمير على القمر الأوروبي  hotbird بنقل وقائع القداس الإلهي من كنيسة القيامة بالقدس على الهواء مباشرة وبنقل وقائع فيض النور الإلهي من قبر المسيح المعجزة الأبدية الحصول  في تمام الساعة 8.30 بتوقيت غرينتش 
تردد القناة هو
10947
v
27500 
لمعلومات عن النار المقدسة
http://www.geocities.com/online_miracles/holyfire.htm
الرب يباركم


----------



## ma7aba (22 أبريل 2006)

*النور الإلهي المقدس*

تقوم قناة نور سات وقناة التليمير على القمر الأوروبي hotbird بنقل وقائع القداس الإلهي من كنيسة القيامة بالقدس على الهواء مباشرة وبنقل وقائع فيض النور الإلهي من قبر المسيح المعجزة الأبدية الحصول في تمام الساعة 8.30 بتوقيت غرينتش 
تردد القناة هو
10947
v
27500 
لمعلومات عن النار المقدسة
http://www.geocities.com/online_miracles/holyfire.htm
الرب يباركم


ملاحظة هامة : هذا بمثابة إعلان وليس موضوع للنقاش ومن اراد ان يشاهد فالنقل المباشر على القناة إضافة لقنوات اليونان وروسيا وايطاليا والقنوات اللبنانية خير دليل 
الرب يباركم


----------



## My Rock (22 أبريل 2006)

*انا بحاول استقبال القناة و توضيبها حتى اكون مع البث المباشر...*


----------



## ++menooo++ (22 أبريل 2006)

*ياريت لو فى موقع فيه الامكانيه دى من خلال النت لان معنديش القنوات الفضائيه*


----------



## Maya (23 أبريل 2006)

*قداس كنيسة القيامة*

*المسيح قام ...حقاً قام 

كل سنة وأنتم بألف خير في عيد قيامة ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح


--------------------------​
أشكر الأخ ma7aba على هذه المشاركة والدعوة لمتابعة قناة النور التي بالفعل نقلت كما علمت  بالأمس الاحتفال الديني الكبير بمناسبة عيد الفصح في كنيسة القيامة في أورشليم المقدسة ، ولكن أنا لم أتابع قناة النور ولم أشاهد القداس عبر التلفزيون  لأنني ببساطة كنت ضمن الحاضرين  في كنيسة القيامة في هذا اليوم المقدس العظيم .....

وقد بدأ القداس بعيد منتصف الليل  بقليل  بتوقيت إسرائيل أي 9 GMT ،  وليس كما أعلنت المحطة في  (8.30 GMT ) أي  11.30 بتوقيت إسرائيل ، وقد بدا توافد الكهنة والشمامسة برفقة بطريرك أورشليم للروم الأرثوذكس إلى كنيسة القيامة وسط عدد كبير من المصلين يقدر بالآلاف داخل الكنيسة وخارجها وقد اتخذت الشرطة الإسرائيلية استعدادات كبيرة في المدينة المقدسة بما في ذك إيقاف حركة المرور في منطقة الكنيسة والبلدة القديمة إضافة إلى إقامة عدة حواجز لمنع حدوث أي إشكال أو حادثة أمنية ،  وقد تواجد  عدد من رجال الشرطة رافقوا البطريرك في دخوله لشق الطريق  نتيجة الزحام الكبير للمؤمنين  لهذا العام ، وقد لاحظت وجود  عدد كبير من المصلين  من روسيا ورومانيا واليونان إضافة إلى الأرمن الأرثوذكس وعدد آخر من المؤمنين الأرثوذكس سواء المقيمين في دولة إسرائيل أو من الزوار الأجانب الذي حضروا خصيصاً لموسم الأعياد  ...

ولكن بالتأكيد من يتابع القداس عبر التلفزيون لن يكون كمن يحضره في كنيسة القيامة هنا في أورشليم التي حلت بها بالأمس بركات عظيمة بحلول الروح القدس وشعور القلوب المؤمنة به وتلك الرجفة والحرارة التي  تتملك القلب والسلام العظيم والنعمة  التي تملئ القلوب والنفوس في هذا اليوم المقدس والمبارك ....*


----------



## Maya (23 أبريل 2006)

*صور من كنيسة القيامة في أورشليم*

*هذه مجموعة من الصور من كنيسة القيامة بعضها من قداس منتصف الليل وبعضها في وقت سابق من النهار ...*






*---------------





-------------





------------​*


----------



## Maya (23 أبريل 2006)

*صور من كنيسة القيامة*

*



--------------




-------------




------------



​*


----------



## blackguitar (23 أبريل 2006)

*المسيح قام بالحقيقه قام*

*ليتمجد اسم الرب دائما*


----------



## My Rock (23 أبريل 2006)

*فعلا المسيح قام حقا قــــــام...*


----------



## Maya (23 أبريل 2006)

*شمعة القيامة تصل إلى لبنان*

*شمعة القيامة للمرة الأولى من أورشليم  إلى لبنان​*








*---------------------​*
*الأحد 23 أبريل  2006 :*
*---------------------
للمرة الأولى في التاريخ، تنعم الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية في لبنان بحصتها من النور الإلهي الذي يضيء عجائبياً قبر السيد المسيح في أورشليم ،  وتتوزع منه ثلاث وثلاثون شمعة، بعمر المسيح.

 ونُقلت الشمعة التي أرسلت إلى لبنان، براً من أورشليم إلى  عمان، ومن ثم جواً إلى بيروت، السابعة مساء أمس مع وفد من كنيسة أورشليم . ووفق التقاليد فإن بطريرك أورشليم   يدخل إلى جانب قبر السيد المسيح ظهر سبت النور ، بلباس أبيض ويبدأ الصلاة وسرعان ما يفيض شهب من النور من البلاطة حيث سجّي السيد المسيح، فيضيء أولاً قنديل الزيت فوق البلاطة، ومن ثم يفيض النور عجائبياً في أرجاء الكنيسة، وينير القناديل والشموع.

 وهذا تقليد يعود إلي 1200 سنة، ويرمز إلى ارتباط نحو 200 مليون أرثوذكسي في العالم روحياً بالمدينة المقدسة. وللمناسبة، أقيمت الصلاة أمس في كاتدرائية مار جاورجيوس للروم الأرثوذكس في ساحة النجمة حيث استقبلت الشمعة، ومن ثم في دير البلمند وطرابلس وعكار.*

------------------
*نقلاً عن صحيفة لبنانية *


----------



## Maya (23 أبريل 2006)

*مزيد من الصور من كنيسة القيامة*

*



---------------





---------------



​*
*----------------​*



*-----------------​*



*بطريرك أورشليم للكنيسة اليونانية الأرثوذكسية (Theofhilos III) ​*


----------



## blackguitar (25 أبريل 2006)

*اختى العزيزة مايا *
*اشكرك على هذه الصور الرائعه والاخبار الجميله ........ التى بها يؤكد رب المجد على عديمى الايمان انه قد قام ومادام قد قام فانه  اكيد قد صلب*
*هذا القبر الذى ضم جسد اله متجسد لابد وان لا يترك هكذا خاويا .........فتقام حوله كنيسه وفى عيد القيامه من كل عام تضىء الشموع بذاتها لتعلن قيامه المسيح ويأتى نور الهى عجيب ليدخل القبر  ولا احد يعلم مصدره*
*وهذا يس بيد بشر*
*فلا يوجد علم يستطيع ان يضىء شموع دون ان يقترب اليها اى مصدر نارى *
*ولا يوجد علم يستطيع ان يعطى نور عظيم دون جهاز او مصدر نور *

*ولكن رب المجد هو النور ....وهو الحق .....وهو القيامه*


----------



## الصلاة والسلام علي محمد (25 أبريل 2006)

*ويا ترى النور ولع ضوء مش نار وتعدي الست ايدها عليه كنت انا بعملها عادي جدا ولا حتحرقني لانها في اقل من ثانيه لو بجد ما بتحرقش ثبت ايدك ثواني وانت تشوف دليل رائع*


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (25 أبريل 2006)

*صور جميلة يا مايا*

*ميرسى جدا*

:94: :94: :94: 
:94: :94: 
:94:​


----------



## ma7aba (25 أبريل 2006)

> ويا ترى النور ولع ضوء مش نار وتعدي الست ايدها عليه كنت انا بعملها عادي جدا ولا حتحرقني لانها في اقل من ثانيه لو بجد ما بتحرقش ثبت ايدك ثواني وانت تشوف دليل رائع


أنظر الرابط الثاني وشاهد بعينك كيف لا تحرق وتبقى واضعا يدك وقتاً طويلا


----------



## Maya (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: النور الإلهي المقدس*

*رفع .....

للتذكير بقداس القيامة 2006 *


----------



## Maya (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: النور الإلهي المقدس*

*تابع الإحتفال بسبت النور للعام  2007 *

*عيد القيامة من أورشليم ​*


----------

